# glock 21



## Louie Collier (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello
I have an old glock 45,it has no accessary rails to mount a laser or lite,can it be modified to accept the above accessorys?


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

Louie Collier said:


> Hello
> I have an old glock 45,it has no accessary rails to mount a laser or lite,can it be modified to accept the above accessorys?


There is a internial laser that will work, and there are ones that will affix to the trigger guard and then there is an adaptor that is affixed to the bottom of the front of the frame by glue/screws. Just do a google.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

My hat's off to anyone who can google up an add-on accessory rail for a 1st gen. G-21. Personally, I hold my tac light in my support hand, and prefer to use it this way. Don't think you can get a LaserMax for a 1st gen. G-21, either. 

(Yes, I know it's an old question; but, some people might still like to know.)


----------

